# И снова kworker

## NWhisper

Всем привет!

Есть компьютер на базе материнки Intel DX79TO, используется в качестве web-сервера (nginx, apache, mysql, php).

Очень часто в iotop появляется процесс kworker/u24, который занимает 99% IO. Никак не могу найти подходящее решение  :Sad: 

Ядро установлено 3.10.4.

Может, у кого-нибудь будут какие идеи?

Конфиг ядра: http://pastebin.com/uUkrMgcz

kworker в iotop: http://picpaste.com/pics/iotop-Zv4hXvUr.1376216304.png

/proc/interrupts: http://pastebin.com/HNKW3Bma

----------

## Pinkbyte

Я немного недопонял, при этом наблюдаются какие-то проблемы с I/O? Спрашиваю, потому что судя по значениям Disk Write/Disk Read - там маленькие числа

Что говорит smartctl -a для ваших жестких дисков?

----------

## NWhisper

 *Pinkbyte wrote:*   

> Я немного недопонял, при этом наблюдаются какие-то проблемы с I/O? Спрашиваю, потому что судя по значениям Disk Write/Disk Read - там маленькие числа
> 
> Что говорит smartctl -a для ваших жестких дисков?

 

Да, при этом происходят лаги в работе.

smartctl криминала никакого не выдает. Жестких дисков  всего 3, один ssd и два hdd объединенные в soft raid:

```
cat /proc/mdstat 

Personalities : [raid0] [raid1] [raid10] [raid6] [raid5] [raid4] [multipath] [faulty] 

md2 : active raid1 sdb4[0] sdc4[1]

      2824879391 blocks super 1.2 [2/2] [UU]

      

md1 : active raid1 sdc3[1] sdb3[0]

      104857536 blocks [2/2] [UU]

      

md0 : active raid1 sdb2[0] sdc2[1]

      524224 blocks [2/2] [UU]

```

На gentoo.ru я создавал копию этого топика: http://gentoo.ru/node/27415

Там пока пришли к подозрению, что не справляется оборудка.

----------

